# carbide tips



## brown down (May 29, 2012)

i am in the process of making a few tools and found these carbide tips for turning. they seem to be the cheapest i have found so far! i am going to order a bunch of shapes for hollowing. thought i would share this with the good folks on this site, who are as much tool junkies as wood junkies :wacko1: 
has anyone dealt with this company
http://www.carbidedepot.com/DynamicLanding.aspx?CategoryID=1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2012)

brown down said:


> i am in the process of making a few tools and found these carbide tips for turning. they seem to be the cheapest i have found so far! i am going to order a bunch of shapes for hollowing. thought i would share this with the good folks on this site, who are as much tool junkies as wood junkies :wacko1:
> has anyone dealt with this company
> http://www.carbidedepot.com/DynamicLanding.aspx?CategoryID=1


I have been searching for a source of high quality carbide inserts for turning tools, here are my concerns. For the style of tools that I make where the insert sits flat on the tool and the tool flat on the rest the top of the insert needs to be flat and without a relief groove or chipbreaker around the edge. Those styles are for metal and cannot be sharpened to a razor edge for wood. What is the relief angle? Is 5 - 7 deg enough? Dunno, gotta measure the inserts I use to see what the angle is. Are the inserts a micro grain carbide? They have to be for sharpening to a razor edge. I know that easy wood tools has gone to a carbide manufacturer and has their carbides made to their specs, and they are the best that I have found, but pricey. Some inserts for metal will work for wood, but will they work awesome!? I have searched but have not found any better than ewt's inserts for the flat styles I make. Hunter style is a whole other topic, they cannot be sharpened and must be replaced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2012)

I just checked my inserts and they are ground to 60 deg, imo that is what is needed to get a razor sharp edge for wood working. That would shatter on metal. Look at the photo of the round tools that I make in my build thread and you will see the angle in the side profile photo, and how I grind back the tool to give extra clearance for the insert to cut the wood without rubbing the tool shank or body. The only thing that should touch the wood is the cutter not the shank which is just a holder for the cutter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (May 30, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > i am in the process of making a few tools and found these carbide tips for turning. they seem to be the cheapest i have found so far! i am going to order a bunch of shapes for hollowing. thought i would share this with the good folks on this site, who are as much tool junkies as wood junkies :wacko1:
> ...


I don't know if these make a difference, these are their woodturning carbide tips. http://www.carbidedepot.com/wood-turning.htm
i ended up calling them with some questions and they informed me that they had woodturning tips. they got tired of us woodturning nuts calling them up and asking to make a tip. i ordered a bag of 5 #10s. i have a tool and handle already made up i just need the cutters to give it a go, if they don't work i am out 30$ but if they do, these are cheaper than anywhere else i have found, most are 2-3 times the price of these


----------



## Final Strut (May 30, 2012)

I would really like to hear a review of those tips after you give them a try. I have been wanting to make a carbide tool and the cost of the tips has been my only hang-up.


----------



## brown down (May 30, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> I would really like to hear a review of those tips after you give them a try. I have been wanting to make a carbide tool and the cost of the tips has been my only hang-up.



the link is in my previous post i edited because i forgot to post the right link.

as soon as i get them, all i have to do is drill and tap, my steel bar and go to town. i will let you guys know for sure!

i made one yesterday with some tool steel i found from a metal late. already had an edge on it. i made a handle and cut, drilled and tapped the steel. the cutter is 1/4 wide. I took a piece of 2x2x12 on the lathe and had that thing round faster than any of my other tools. its def one you want a shield on for. hands down the most aggressive tool i own and it didn't cost me a thing!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2012)

brown down said:


> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> > I would really like to hear a review of those tips after you give them a try. I have been wanting to make a carbide tool and the cost of the tips has been my only hang-up.
> ...


And that's why I use carbide, very rapid material removal! I went to the site and could not find the carbides for wood, I will try the new link you have posted. The price is outstanding! I hope they work as well as ewt's. Are the carbides you ordered flat topped or cupped? Do they have other styles for wood?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > Final Strut said:
> ...


Ok I just went to the link you posted and they are cupped carbides, which means they cannot be sharpened and must be replaced, that can get costly. ewt's can be sharpened many times which makes them more cost effective in the long run. And I like the 60 deg angle better than a 7 deg. jmo Now if I could just find out who makes them for them?


----------



## dean jordan (May 30, 2012)

brown down said:


> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> > I would really like to hear a review of those tips after you give them a try. I have been wanting to make a carbide tool and the cost of the tips has been my only
> ...


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > Final Strut said:
> ...


----------



## dean jordan (May 30, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> > brown down said:
> ...


----------



## BassBlaster (May 30, 2012)

Brown Down, watch a few videos on how to use the Hunter tool before using those cutters. They are not like an ordinary carbide cutter that is used flat.


----------



## brown down (May 30, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Brown Down, watch a few videos on how to use the Hunter tool before using those cutters. They are not like an ordinary carbide cutter that is used flat.



you know any good links to some videos bass?
how long should i make the tool. i guess i should make two sizes? i had to buy 5 cutters i have some ideas, but i need to bend the steel:dash2::dash2:

the one i am finishing up now, is very smooth to work with, i am going to buy different thickness cutters for them also they are cheap as well and i have a great friend who owns a trailer fab shop, so getting tools made takes a phone call. even got two new heavy duty rest made.


----------



## TimR (May 31, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> > brown down said:
> ...


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 1, 2012)

brown down said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > Brown Down, watch a few videos on how to use the Hunter tool before using those cutters. They are not like an ordinary carbide cutter that is used flat.
> ...



Here you go. If your not allready a subscriber to his channel, subscribe. His videos are excellent. He also posts on WWT in the woodturning section pretty regularly.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 1, 2012)

These are the ones I ordered. Haven’t tried them yet but they are German made if that makes a difference. The XCT is about $29 and XCT Generic $19. They are replacement cutters for wood planers. The company told me the more expensive is formed on the back (for some specific machine I assume) and the generics are flat.
Can’t go too wrong at $2 a cutter in carbide.
http://www.pmctool.com/product.php?productID=2250


----------



## brown down (Jun 1, 2012)

i got my cutters on fri. I finished my tool. got the tool shaped rough out and went to town with that cutter. I am super impressed with how that performs. tomorrow i am going to heat and bend some steel up. I had to buy 5 cutters so no sense on them just sitting around! 
they cut aggressive and at the same time cut so smooth. and for 4 $ a piece its kind of a no brainer


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 2, 2012)

Mike Mills said:


> These are the ones I ordered. Haven’t tried them yet but they are German made if that makes a difference. The XCT is about $29 and XCT Generic $19. They are replacement cutters for wood planers. The company told me the more expensive is formed on the back (for some specific machine I assume) and the generics are flat.
> Can’t go too wrong at $2 a cutter in carbide.
> http://www.pmctool.com/product.php?productID=2250


Do let us know how they work when you get them, This is more the style I like for ease of sharpening and not having to find the bevel. Do they sell the screws for them also?


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 2, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Do let us know how they work when you get them, This is more the style I like for ease of sharpening and not having to find the bevel. Do they sell the screws for them also?



Had them for months and months....even have a handle made...just never finished that last step. I "heard' these are the same that Capn Ed uses.
I believe these have a 30* bevel. They do sell screws (packs of 10) but they told me they were M5 and they appear to be M6 (they fit my Nova chucks as far as diameter but they are too long they are probably X12+). I will remove a chuck jaw tomorrow and see how well it seats with the M6 X10. The Nova heads are thicker but that would make no difference in this use, the angle of the head appears to be the same but I have no gauge small enough to measure it.
If you have Nova chucks I can point you to a better buy on a 10 pack so you have screws for the inserts and screws for the chuck jaws.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 3, 2012)

As an update to my last post. The 6X10mm chuck jaw screws tightened down the inserts just fine. The screws sold by the company selling the insert are 6X15...which is ok but they can't be used as chuck jaw screw replacements because they are too long.
I will start a new thread on Nova chuck jaw screws.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 3, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> ... an old lapidary type turtable with a diamond platter 1200 grit. I use 10x loupes to see what Im doing and they come out very sharp.
> Dean



Great minds... and such...
I did the same thing, powered by a 74rpm garage door opener. Gives about 20" of diamond siding under without slinging the item off. Two - Three seconds and done is done. Great for Sorby tips which are honed on the flat side.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2012)

Mike Mills said:


> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> > ... an old lapidary type turtable with a diamond platter 1200 grit. I use 10x loupes to see what Im doing and they come out very sharp.
> ...


Now that is just awesome! What a great idea, where did you get the diamond plate? I want to make one, let the parts scrounging begin.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 3, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Now that is just awesome! What a great idea, where did you get the diamond plate? I want to make one, let the parts scrounging begin.



I picked mine up on the bay for about $20 including shipping. Some are selling just the diamond disc so make sure you are getting the backing plate with it if you buy there. There may be other places less expensive? I got the 8" and 1200 grit. Search for lapidary disc.


----------



## dean jordan (Jun 3, 2012)

Mike Mills said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is just awesome! What a great idea, where did you get the diamond plate? I want to make one, let the parts scrounging begin.
> ...



Same with me. Ebay rocklady1 8in 1200 grit for 18$ free shipping


----------

